# Dangerlawn's 2020 overseed



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Starting point, 0.5 inch hoc Bermuda, 2M lawn



Applied Tnex at 1oz per M to entire front lawn. My normal rate all season has been between 0.15 and 0.3 so this was a massive dose. This should stop the Bermuda from growing in September.

Section 1 is .75 M and was seeded 9/5



Scalped to 0.2 (bagged)
Seeded Champion PRG at 15 pounds per M
Spread X-start at 0.25N per M
Manual raked with landscape rake 
Rotary mowed to pickup loose stolons
Rolled seeds in with Greensmaster 
Peat moss on top

Watering using Ryan Knorr style setup of 6 MP rotator 2000

If I could do it again I would rented a lawn seeder. Even though it's a small section the raking really wore me out.

Section 2 is 1.25 M and was seeded 9/8



Scalped to 0.2 (bagged)
Seeded Champion PRG at 15 pounds per M
Spread X-start at 0.25N per M
Light vertical cut with a rented lawn seeder (super small grooves since I still have sub surface drip lines buried in this section)
Peat moss on top

Watering this area by hand using a hose end sprayer. I am a little concerned about all the stepping across the lawn I'm doing, but this is what I'm doing for better or worse

Had three super cold days that slowed my germination

Section one germinated day 6

Still waiting for section 2 to germinate.

Still trying to decide the plan for fertilizer and whether or not I'll use Tnex on the PRG

Hopefully I'll have some nice stripes soon


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Baby grass all over the place. Very excited


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Front section is starting to look like an actual lawn again. It's about an inch tall. I do have germination on the main part now as well which is about 3 days behind. Hopefully I'll be mowing real soon and posting up some stripe photos.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Dangerlawn looking good. keep us posted......


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> @Dangerlawn looking good. keep us posted......


Thanks

Got my first mow in today with a manual reel at 1 inch.

Before:



After



Getting stripes even with a manual reel.

Plan is to mow it daily with the manual until it's thick enough for the Greensmaster at 0.5


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dangerlawn said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > @Dangerlawn looking good. keep us posted......
> ...


Yeah you can get stripes with a little wind blowing by. I don't have a manual reel so I go straight with the greens mower first cut on. Just FYI it can handle it


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Dangerlawn said:
> 
> 
> > Thor865 said:
> ...


Awesome I'll use the Greensmaster next.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Greensmaster at 0.6 hoc day 11


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Day 12 for street and day 9 for main.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Post mow


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Starting to fill in the main part.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Dropped about 7-8 pounds of Barenbrug HGT KBG over 2.5 M of my backyard today. This will be to create the mythical bluemuda.

I didn't scalp it this time just the normal 0.6 hoc mow, 1 oz per M of Tnex yesterday and then rented a lawn seeder and used it to verticut in both directions one time. I spread the seed before verticutting and drag mat after to push the seed in the grooves. I also put down peat moss to cover the areas I recently sanded to fix some low spots where water pools after a rain.

I seeded super heavy because the backyard has traffic from 3 dogs and is likely to be a challenge to seed. I'm not sure what to expect so this will be a learning experience. Good chance this project will fail.

Watering will be done with 3 mp rotator 3000s only that I'll move around.

Before



Sand day



After seeding


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Put out some humic 12 and Greene effect this morning, both at 8oz er M rates and then watered in after for 40 minutes (0.25 inches)

I think the plan now is to water like this once a day in the morning for the next week while the last round of seeds I threw out germinates. At that point I'll water every other day at 0.5 inches.

I'll also be keeping the back wet until the KBG germinates.

Yesterday I put out some alliette at 4oz per M because I know I have pythium in the lawn and all this watering is bound to wake it up.


----------



## OKCBermuda (Jul 12, 2019)

Looking good sir! Hoping my front comes in quick too, did you rip any out with the greensmaster on it that quick?


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

ATV said:


> Looking good sir! Hoping my front comes in quick too, did you rip any out with the greensmaster on it that quick?


Nope nothing was ripped out by the mower. It was certainly flattened though but today it's all standing back up.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

I am really loving this rye grass





I should be getting germination tomorrow on the parts I reseeded. I put out about 10 pounds of extra seed last Thursday. Hopefully this will give me the thick full coverage I want.

Still watering daily. Will slow down to every other day after hat last round of germination is done.

Hit it with 0.5 N per M via ammonium sulfate


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dangerlawn said:


> I am really loving this rye grass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The oldest seed you have down is what 14-20 days old? It hasn't even tillered out yet. Remember prg is bunch grass like fescue. What you see now will be 4x the coverage once it tillers. Looks good from here, good work


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Dangerlawn said:
> 
> 
> > I am really loving this rye grass
> ...


Oh... I guess I just need to keep mowing and waiting. I assumed it would thicken some but wasn't sure how much.

This makes me feel a lot better.

How long until it tillers? I'm day 18 on the first round.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dangerlawn said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > Dangerlawn said:
> ...


Between 30-45 days is when I noticed the most noticeable difference last year compared to first 14 days. It just gets better after that in the following months as well


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

It's getting dark


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Tried some single double diamonds today.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Still looking good. Put down 0.5 pounds of N with Xgrn 8-1-8 and then watered a half inch. Right now I'm watering a half inch every other day.



The HGT from the bluemuda is barely coming in. I'm hand watering the area so the lack of consistency is probably an issue, not to mention traffic from me walking around the yard to water and our three dogs. If this doesn't work out that's fine I'll just keep the Bermuda going and spray out the KBG... but maybe I'll be surprised and it will still come in eventually. This was seeded in 9/19 and I only see germination in the peat moss areas.



This weekend the goal is the clean up the garage.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Applied tournament ready the other day. I use 1oz of the actesol pellet diluted with warm water per M. Also ran it with depth 10 and some humic 12. Still mowing every other day and ferting 0.5 N per week. Water has been a half inch three times a week.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Got a fresh mow in today. It's weird having green grass and mowing in December


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dangerlawn said:


> Got a fresh mow in today. It's weird having green grass and mowing in December


Looks great man. Hope your enjoying those winter mows.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Good luck this month


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Lawn is looking frosty today


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

February update. Needs a fresh mow


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Got a fresh mow in


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

The bluemuda in the backyard is not looking great yet


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

The bluemuda is starting to look better. I need to plug the bare spots.


----------

